# Mum's Groups / Play Areas



## Shee (Feb 5, 2009)

Another question from newbie!
I have a 3 your old boy and we will be moving to the Denia area in Costa Blanca north. Does anyone know of any mum's groups / play areas that I can link into as soon as I get there. My little boy has a very active life here and we have a lot of friends so I am concerned about creating a good social / play life for him as quickly as possible.
Thanks
Shee


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

Shee said:


> Another question from newbie!
> I have a 3 your old boy and we will be moving to the Denia area in Costa Blanca north. Does anyone know of any mum's groups / play areas that I can link into as soon as I get there. My little boy has a very active life here and we have a lot of friends so I am concerned about creating a good social / play life for him as quickly as possible.
> Thanks
> Shee


Hi & welcome

my kids are beyond playgroup age

I don't know any mums groups - most seem to just meet in a bar & the kids play together

there used to be a bar in Denia with a softplay area - can't remember what it's called (or quite where it is )though & it's some years since I went there when my kids were much smaller

children can usually start school at 2.5 years here (if there are enough places) so that might be worth looking at


----------



## lynn (Sep 25, 2008)

Shee said:


> Another question from newbie!
> I have a 3 your old boy and we will be moving to the Denia area in Costa Blanca north. Does anyone know of any mum's groups / play areas that I can link into as soon as I get there. My little boy has a very active life here and we have a lot of friends so I am concerned about creating a good social / play life for him as quickly as possible.
> Thanks
> Shee


Welcome Shee,

Again, I don't live in that area of Spain, and my children are older, but round here the younger children and parents congregate at the park in the early evening. I'm sure if you find your nearest park with childrens play equipment in, you'll soon get to know a few people, and your 3 year old will be help! Good luck with the move


----------



## Pesky Wesky (May 10, 2009)

Shee said:


> Another question from newbie!
> I have a 3 your old boy and we will be moving to the Denia area in Costa Blanca north. Does anyone know of any mum's groups / play areas that I can link into as soon as I get there. My little boy has a very active life here and we have a lot of friends so I am concerned about creating a good social / play life for him as quickly as possible.
> Thanks
> Shee


In this area, which is Madridish, most kids go to school as soon as possible, which as someone has said is from 2yrs!! This is because in most couples both parents are working, pre school care is in general expensive, and it makes sure the child gets his/ her school place.
Having said that, my daughter went to a state run play school (escuela infantil) that was pretty cheap and was great! So good that we decided not to send her to school straight away, until she was 4 I think, and we nearly had a problem getting her in as all the kids from the playschools had gone in previous years and there were very few places left!
However, if you don't want to send your son to school the parks fill up very quickly in the afternoons and evenings. Don't forget the timetable's very different here and children are most often not in bed before 9:00.


----------



## Caz.I (Mar 21, 2009)

Shee said:


> Another question from newbie!
> I have a 3 your old boy and we will be moving to the Denia area in Costa Blanca north. Does anyone know of any mum's groups / play areas that I can link into as soon as I get there. My little boy has a very active life here and we have a lot of friends so I am concerned about creating a good social / play life for him as quickly as possible.
> Thanks
> Shee


As Pesky says, most children start infant school at 3, as it can be difficult getting a place in a state school after that.
I dont know that area of Spain but there is a website for mums in Spain, where you might be able to find some playgroups in your area or make contact with other mums there. Google "mums in Spain" and you will see it.

Caz.I


----------

